# **** black widows !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Got bitten by one last year, and now i am seeing them all over, i find one atleast once a week, i drown them in strong viniger when i capture them.. anyone got any idea if theres any way to get rid of them ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like nice targeting opportunities .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

salt in your pouch fire away :wave:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been finding them here in Northern Michigan too. I wasn't even aware they lived here. The markings are a bit different than yours. I found they liked the landscape blocks we have around the flower beds, I look for their webs and smash them and any egg sacks. Luckily I haven't found any in the house but they aren't too far from it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

find egg sack, destroy . it sounds like you had a bloom. egg sack = 400 +- spiders iv'e had this problem myself. i use a propane torch and go on a search and destroy mission almost every night in the summer time. good luck.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I encountered a ton of them when living in the Chihuahuan desert of southern New Mexico (the classic red hourglass type but also one with a line of red spots). They seem to really love the desert. There were also some grey ones that looked exactly the same and had the red hourglass; I don't know if they were poisonous to humans but never tested the theory. I was bit on the upper arm by one of the black hourglass type that crawled into my shirt while I was in a swimming pool, kind of a nasty bite that left a little scar.

If yours are like the ones I'm familiar with....

Only the females are poisonous to humans (much larger and rounder than males), and unless disturbed the females don't go far from their webs and are usually somewhere near the center of them. The webs are irregular and messy looking; if searching them out look for the webs and do your searching in the middle of the night. Like Jeff said, it's key to destroy the egg sack, but of course you want to kill the female too. Be careful with wood piles, rock piles, etc as they love to build their webs in dark places like that. If you go outside at night with a flashlight and look where buildings, large rocks, bushes, etc. meet the ground you'll find the webs and then it's pretty easy to destroy the female and her eggsack if there is one. I usually just crushed them but spraying an area with some good spider poison helps keep them away from areas where people frequent. Check around especially the days after a storm as that's when they are likely to move because of web damage. If camping outside, check clothes (especially shoes!) carefully before putting them on because black widows (and scorpions and centipedes) love them.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Dam that sucks, i hate little spiders ! I don't really care about big one , their easy to kill but the little one freak me out.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Make your own spider spray that works you will need a 32oz spray bottle 2 o r 3 drops of dish soap in the bottle 1 table spoon of

peppermint extract (spearmint) in to bottle then fill the rest with water......you can then spray this around the house nooks & crannys dark places..

along base boards.....spiders will not come to this area will only last for about 4 days so just keep spraying a good week or maybe 2....

should take care of your spiders..this will not kill them..just make's it so they will not be there....~AKAOldmiser

PS: Do a Google search ..How to make your own spider spray


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> I encountered a ton of them when living in the Chihuahuan desert of southern New Mexico (the classic red hourglass type but also one with a line of red spots). They seem to really love the desert. There were also some grey ones that looked exactly the same and had the red hourglass; I don't know if they were poisonous to humans but never tested the theory. I was bit on the upper arm by one of the black hourglass type that crawled into my shirt while I was in a swimming pool, kind of a nasty bite that left a little scar.
> 
> If yours are like the ones I'm familiar with....
> Only the females are poisonous to humans (much larger and rounder than males), and unless disturbed the females don't go far from their webs and are usually somewhere near the center of them. The webs are irregular and messy looking; if searching them out look for the webs and do your searching in the middle of the night. Like Jeff said, it's key to destroy the egg sack, but of course you want to kill the female too. Be careful with wood piles, rock piles, etc as they love to build their webs in dark places like that. If you go outside at night with a flashlight and look where buildings, large rocks, bushes, etc. meet the ground you'll find the webs and then it's pretty easy to destroy the female and her eggsack if there is one. I usually just crushed them but spraying an area with some good spider poison helps keep them away from areas where people frequent. Check around especially the days after a storm as that's when they are likely to move because of web damage. If camping outside, check clothes (especially shoes!) carefully before putting them on because black widows (and scorpions and centipedes) love them.


Thanks, I dont live in the desert but they sure like it in israel !


deadeye said:


> Dam that sucks, i hate little spiders ! I don't really care about big one , their easy to kill but the little one freak me out.


These are not only small but deadly 


oldmiser said:


> Make your own spider spray that works you will need a 32oz spray bottle 2 o r 3 drops of dish soap in the bottle 1 table spoon of
> peppermint extract (spearmint) in to bottle then fill the rest with water......you can then spray this around the house nooks & crannys dark places..
> along base boards.....spiders will not come to this area will only last for about 4 days so just keep spraying a good week or maybe 2....
> 
> ...


Thanks, i will need to make a bunch of these to cover the areas i see them in..


----------

